
Show HN: Node.js CLI that notifies when pull requests are stale - cjsaylor
https://github.com/zumba/drill-sergeant
======
cjsaylor
We use git flow at work, which means we rely on PRs to be reviewed and merged
in order to make it into staging/production. This tool was made to give us a
report of stale PRs to know what to review first (and how behind we are on
reviews).

It's also really nice for open source repos that you don't look at every day.

